# Im losing all my chickens pleasehelp



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I started with 15 chickens some silkies 2 naked necks and 2 polish. The one polish i had got sick and i nursed him back to help was doing really good put him in the coop found him in the corner stiff. Next i had a grey sikie to get sour crop and he didnt make it. Next i had a sikie with wry neck she was good for 2 months then one day she couldnt fight it anymore and passed away. Next i had 2 naked necks they were out in the coop doing really good. Next thing i go out to check on them one is stiff in the corner. A few weeks later the same thing. Now i just lost another polish same thing stiff in a corner. They dont act any diffrently the day before or anything. I dont know what to do i dont want to lose the rest of my chickens. I know some died from things i couldnt really control but why are the others just all of a sudden dying. 
It is hot but i have fan on them 3 water jugs food. I dont understand. Is there something i should treat them for


----------

